# Salary Question



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

As per previous threads I have been looking at the possibility of Canada as an option particularly Toronto.

Having used some salary checkers and got some advice on here it seems the average salary will be about $100k. Is this a good salary for Toronto. Would it allow me to have a good home, car and money to spare? I am married with two kids, just basing things on one salary at the moment.

We do enjoy our holidays so would like some money spare for that, weekends out etc.

Thanks in advance, it certainly would be a good experience but clearly want to be better off or equally off as we could be in the UK.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

graemeboro said:


> As per previous threads I have been looking at the possibility of Canada as an option particularly Toronto.
> 
> Having used some salary checkers and got some advice on here it seems the average salary will be about $100k. Is this a good salary for Toronto.  Would it allow me to have a good home, car and money to spare? I am married with two kids, just basing things on one salary at the moment.
> 
> ...




Quick answer: Yes, you should be fine.

The median household income for Toronto is $64k (source)

Especially if you're wise with your money, your family should be able to live comfortably!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

$100K for an individual is a good salary, certainly above the average, but it will not provide a family with a luxury lifestyle. So much depends on the size of your family and monthly outgoings. Will you have a mortgage or rent to pay, car payment(s) children's activities etc?


----------

